# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Vështrime të turpshme

## Xhuxhumaku

Vështrime të turpshme

23 Shkurt 2013 | : Kulturë | Autor: Gazeta Shqip 






Burra të zhveshur/ Në Lentos Kunstmuseum Linz në Vjenë është hapur ekspozita Burrat nudo me emra të njohur të artit bashkëkohor. Suzana Varvarica Kuka, studiuese e artit sjell një vështrim mbi mënyrën sesi arti kërkon të depërtojë në qenien njerëzore dhe një histori mbi historinë e nudos shqiptare. Vangjush Mio, Andrea Mano, Kristaq Rama, Jakup Ferraj, Edi Hila e deri te Helidon Haliti, janë disa nga artistët shqiptarë që kanë sjellë në tablo trupin e një burri





Lucian Freud zgjidhte një burrë për të kaluar orët e gjata në studio, duke vështruar trupin e tij të zhveshur, dhe një grua për ta dashuruar Një nga artistët më të njohur bashkëkohorë britanikë, Freud i ka dhënë jetë në tablotë e tij, trupit të një burri. Ai ka ditur të sjellë në detaje gjithçka që fshihet shpesh nën maskën që shoqëria i ka vënë që prej krijimit kësaj gjinie, duke e sjellë atë ashtu siç është krijuar nga Zoti. Për Freud, misteri nuk është brenda trupit të një gruaje, por në lakuriqësinë shpesh të ashpër të një mashkulli. Në historinë e artit botëror që prej krijimit të tij, që nga Venusi i Willendorf-it, 24 000 vjet para K. e deri në ditët që jetojmë jemi të mësuar me trupin e zhveshur të gruas në artet pamore. Madje dhe në Shqipëri, historia e artit shqiptar nuk mund të jetë më e ndryshme se ajo botërore. Gjithsesi, nuk përjashtohen qindra raste të pikturimit të figurës nudo të burrit si në historinë e artit botëror ashtu dhe në atë shqiptar, por në Shqipëri është katërcipërisht i ndryshëm imazhi i burrit të zhveshur. Nuk gjejmë asnjë artist shqiptar të ketë krijuar imazhe të figurës së një mashkulli të zhveshur e jo nudo në këtë rast, me qëllim ekspozimi për arsye konceptuale apo të arsyeve të thjeshta retorike, thotë Suzana Varvarica Kuka, studiuese e njohur e artit. Ekspozimi i portreteve të mëdha me nudo burrash ka qenë gjithnjë një element i vështirë për tu pranuar dhe në vende më të hapura. Por shekulli XX duket se ka ndryshuar dhe konceptin e të fshehurit të tablove të tilla. Me dhjetëra ekspozita me nudo burrash janë hapur në vende të ndryshme të Europës dhe në SHBA. Aktualisht, në Lentos Kunstmuseum Linz në Vjenë qëndron e hapur ekspozita Burrat nudo, ku marrin pjesë emra të njohur të artit bashkëkohor mes të cilëve dhe Freud, Ron Muecek, Edvard Munch, Sylvia Sleigh, Elke Silvia Krystufek, etj. Duke u nisur nga kjo ekspozitë që ka sjellë diskutime të shumta në faqet e kulturës së mediave më të rëndësishme, ne bëmë një bisedë me studiuesen Varvarica Kuka, mbi historinë e nudos së burrave në artin botëror dhe praninë e kësaj forme në artistët shqiptarë

Në LENTOS Kunstmuseum Linz vijon të jetë e hapur ekspozita Burrat nudo. Dhe pse kjo ekspozitë është hapur në një kryeqendër të artit siç është Vjena, sërish ka ngjallur kureshtje mbi atë çfarë mbart? 

Mund tu them se një ekspozitë e tillë The Naked Man apo Burrat e zhveshur, siç ju e thoni më artistikisht Burrat Nudo, është një nga shembujt e disa dhjetëra ekspozitave të hapura gjatë shekullit XX. Dhe, kryesisht, në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, por dhe të Europës Qendrore, me vepra të artistëve modernë dhe bashkëkohorë si: Egon Schiele, Gustav Klimt, Francis Bacon, Andy Warhol, më pas Richard Gerstil, Anton Kolic, Lucian Freud, John Coplans. Në këtë listë të shkurtër duhet të rendisim dhe artistet gra me famë botërore si: Maria Lassing, Louise Bourgeois, Elke Krystufek, të cilat trajtuan në veprat e tyre trupin nudo dhe organin seksual mashkullor, që nuk janë aspak të çuditshme për kohën që jetojmë, por shumë të diskutuara në kohën kur krijuan veprat e tyre. Ekspozita të tilla ndërtohen profesionalisht dhe nisin nga disa arsye. Së pari, duan të realizojnë disa qëllime, të cilët dhe kanë përparësi të arrijnë disa pikësynime. Këta të fundit gjenerohen prej studimeve artistike social-kulturore mbi publikun e kohës. Dhe më pas ato kthehen në çështje edukimi për muzetë dhe galeritë, ku ruhen veprat më të njohura të historisë së artit botëror. Temat që ndërtojnë kuratorët dhe temat që referojnë lektorët e muzeve gjatë programeve të edukimit marrin spunto prej këtyre studimeve. A janë kurioze dhe a e nxisin kureshtjen e publikut këto ekspozita? Po natyrisht që janë të tilla dhe kjo është një nga pikat e rëndësishme, që një organizim muzeor do të arrijë kundrejt publikut të parë në radhë, i cili është ai që e ndjek dhe është i ditur me historinë e artit, por edhe për një publik të ri siç janë nxënësit e shkollave apo brezi që do të vijë. Ata janë subjekti njerëzor, ku sot nis edukimi artistik me të gjitha llojet e arteve.

Çfarë provokon Një burrë i zhveshur?

Shumë dhe asgjë. Më lejoni të shpjegohem. Shumë për popujt dhe kulturat e vendeve të Europës Lindore dhe Juglindore, të vendeve të Azisë së vogël dhe asaj të madhe dhe për vende me një kulturë absolute të ndaluar në shfaqjen e trupit të zhveshur njerëzor. Trupi i burrit të zhveshur provokon vetë identitetin e mashkullit në fillim, i cili duke u shfaqur, fillimisht, thekson krizën e psikut të kësaj gjinie, e cila rëndom ka zhvilluar, evoluar dhe shijuar krijime të imazheve të gruas së zhveshur dhe jo të individit mashkull. Burri rëndom e ka mbrojtur identitetin mashkullor duke e fshehur atë nën rroba dhe zhveshja e tij e cenon drejtpërdrejtë dhe, së fundmi ekspozita të tilla, e bëjnë të barabartë dhe të njëllojtë me imazhin e gruas nudo. I jep atij vlera të njëjta me pjesën e dytë gjinore, gruan. Pra këto ekspozita janë një hap drejt barazisë së pamjes gjinore. Gjithashtu, një trup i zhveshur i mashkullit në ekspozita provokon gruan e veshur, ashtu siç imazhi i një gruaje të zhveshur e provokon një burrë të veshur. Por duke u kryer ekspozita të tilla edukimi i nxënësit si në rastin mashkull e si në femër, i bën ata të jenë të ndërgjegjshëm dhe të ditur, të paturpëruar rreth asaj që po vështrojnë. Kjo tregon se jemi në një hap drejt një provokimi që i bie rritmi dhe e bën atë të shuhet dalëngadalë. Shembujt nga një art i kaluar janë të mrekullueshme për krahasim. Ashtu siç shohim trupat nudo të burrave, në veprat në skulpture dhe pikturë, që nga prej historia e artit, nga klasikja e romantika, ku trupat e heronjve mitologjikë dhe trupat e martirëve të fesë janë të zhveshur dhe shihen qetësisht dhe pa asnjë problem psikologjik, ashtu do të ndihin publikun e ri këto vepra të reja të artit modern dhe postmodern të kapërcejnë provokimet seksuale dhe vështrimet e turpëruara. Në këtë rast nuk mund të mohojmë simptomat dhe neurozat ndaj opsioneve dhe përjashtimeve, që gjendet tek individë të ndryshëm siç është sindroma e Davidit. Dhe nuk provokon asgjë, te njerëzit e mirë edukuar dhe të stabilizuar në ndjeshmëritë e tyre.



Nudoja ka qenë gjithnjë një element i vështirë për tu pikturuar, pasi ajo mbart brenda ndjeshmërinë dhe gjithë elementët e së natyrshmes. Jemi mësuar të shohim nudo të femrave. Pse rastet e nudove të burrave janë më të veçuara?

Është e vërtet. Çdo artist, gjatë ekzekutimit për të trajtuar imazhin e një nudoje gruaje apo burri, ka ndjeshmëri të lartë të emocioneve të tij, pasi ato lidhen ngushtësisht me trupin e zhveshur dhe elementet e këtij trupi, të cilat dihet se kanë një ndjeshmëri të lartë të natyrës sensuale dhe seksuale. Absolutisht tek artisti janë shumë të fuqishme ndjeshmëritë sensuale dhe kur ai pikturon një trup nudo. Gjatë gjithë zhvillimeve të historisë së artit, pra që nga Venusi i Ëillendorfit, 24 000 vjet para Krishtit e deri në ditët që jetojmë, jemi të mësuar me trupin e zhveshur të gruas në artet pamore. Madje dhe në Shqipëri historia e artit shqiptar nuk mund të jetë më e ndryshme se ajo botërore. Gjithsesi nuk përjashtohen qindra raste të pikturimit të figurës nudo të burrit, si në historinë e artit botëror ashtu dhe në atë shqiptar, por në Shqipëri është katërcipërisht i ndryshëm imazhi i burrit të zhveshur. Nuk gjejmë asnjë artist shqiptar të ketë krijuar imazhe të figurës së një mashkulli të zhveshur e jo nudo në këtë rast, me qëllim ekspozimi për arsye konceptuale apo të arsyeve të thjeshta retorike. Edhe kur ato janë të kohës së tyre të studimeve, janë modele akademike, por aspak vepra të treguesit me qëllim ekspozimi.

Në historinë e pikturës shqiptare, cilët janë artistët që kanë qenë të tërhequr për të hedhur në tablo trupin e një burri?

Mund të përmend të gjithë ata që studiuan në akademitë perëndimore dhe lindore, që i kanë në dosjet e tyre të veprave të kohës së studimeve, që janë imazhe në ilustrime fotografish ose dhe vizatimesh. Vangjush Mio, Andrea Mano, Kristaq Rama, Shaban Hadëri, Jakup Keraj, Danish Jukni dhe të tjerë. Së fundmi kemi rastet e Edi Hilës dhe Helidon Halitit, por përsëri nuk kanë atë përqasje të ekspozitës bashkëkohore të Vjenës.



Çfarë është për ju si studiuese një nudo burri?

Është e barabartë dhe pa asnjë dallim nga një nudo e trupit të gruas. Gjithashtu është një emancipim në një shkallë më të lartë të shoqërisë perëndimore, e cila synon të përhapë ideologjitë e saj edhe në shoqëritë e mbyllura dhe me një atmosferë tjetër si në kulturën sociale, ashtu dhe në atë fetare.

A është nudoja një reflektim mbi shoqërinë dhe mbi krizat në të cilat përfshihet shpesh njerëzimi?

Nudoja në art është një tregim figurativ, që shprehet për marrëdhëniet e artistit me trupin njerëzor, me trupin e tij, me trupin e tjetrit, që është i njëjtë si i tij. Artisti gjatë ekzekutimit profesional zbulon njëkohësisht si materialitetin, pra mishin, kockën dhe lëngun, ashtu dhe irrealen, emocionin, mendimet, frymën njerëzore. Kjo në dukje është si një marrëdhënie molekulare ndërmjet tyre, e cila, kur shumohet, shkon drejt grupimit shoqëror. Sa më shumë të ndjesojmë duke njohur vetveten, pra njeriun si individ, aq më shumë shoqëria njeh elemente të krizave të veta, të cilat janë me thelbe të ndryshme. Trajtesa të tilla, pra ekspozita të tilla, janë shprehje e thelluar drejt njohjes së situatave individualiste njerëzore në kohë të ndryshme, për të shkuar më pas në rivlerësimin e njohjes. Pra është një kurbë harkore, ku brezi tenton të njohë veten jo vetëm në kohë krizash, por edhe në kohë qetësie. Sipërfaqja e veprës së artit, pra subjekti dhe tregimi i saj janë shprehja më konkrete e ashpërsisë, cilësisë dhe sasisë së krizës.

Në tablotë e nudove burra shohim agresivitet, shpeshherë dhe trishtim, a tregon kjo humbjen gjithnjë e më tepër të autoritetit historik, që kanë pasur burrat, dhe dominimin gjithnjë e më tepër të grave?

Sa keq që gjithmonë jemi mësuar ta shohim burrin si pjesa e ashpër dhe më e vlerësuar e trupave njerëzorë. Madje, sipas Biblës kur Zoti e krijoi gruan, e gjeti pjesën e saj tek burri dhe gjatë gjithë kohës burri qëndroi si një forcë epërsie mbi gruan. Dhe ishte Zoti që ia dha këtë atribut ai nuk e fitoi. Por, tashmë, kur ekspozita të mëdha me rreth qindra punë na e shpallin trupin e burrit të zhveshur, bashkëkohës me të gjitha elementet e tij dhe na e vendosin përballë ashtu siç nëna e ka bërë, zbulojmë arsyen e trishtimit të tij. Zbulojmë se epërsia e vet është tretur dhe është e barabartë më atë të gruas dhe autoriteti i tij seksual është ballafaquar me imazhin e vet, përballë vetes së vet, në të gjitha format e paraqitjes. Dhe kjo nuk ka të bëjë me dominimin e grave. Mendoj se kjo ekspozitë është shprehja më e qartë e emancipimit burrëror kundrejt së gjithë shoqërisë njerëzore.

Cilët janë tablotë që ju pëlqeni më shumë me nudo?

Pëlqej ato tablo ku epërsia artistike e vlerës zë vend thelbësor. Kjo vlen edhe për nudon, qoftë e burrit qoftë e gruas.

per fotot shikoni linkun,

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2013/0...e-te-turpshme/

----------

